# removing blown insulation



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

You should be able to remove the top part of a shop vac and put it right over a garbage can, assuming you have a big enough shop vac.


----------



## MLO (Jan 7, 2006)

I have used several way's preparing for a total roof removal. The majority was handled by a small insulating company that advertised "insulation removal". They used dust pans and garbage bags and then vacuumed. They removed over 1000 sq.ft. of "rock wool" in the heat of summer for near $500.

I completed the job by using a large craftsman vaccuum and near 30' of 2 1/2" hose. It will plug up paper pleated filters rather quickly so I purchased several and kept rotating them. This was a wire wound hose that does not recoil under suction like you would find at a car wash vaccuum center. It was actually given to me bye an outfit replacing thier hoses.

It can be very dusty...I have heard of using a light water spray previous to scooping as well.


----------



## jestersma (Feb 5, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks all, I'll see what I can rig up...It's insulation between the studs of the exterior wall not the floor of an attic so hopefully I can rig up the vacuum or just scoop it by hand again...


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats a nasty job anyway you look at it. Just get some garbage cans get a big shovel and have at it. Definately put on a mask and gloves and wear old clothing. That type of insulation is a remodeling contractors worst nightmare. For new insulation i would just recomend (regular fiberglass for 2x4 or 2x6 depending how you house was built. with a vapor barrier over it. That is definately Diy friendly.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

jestersma said:


> My question is- what is the easiest way to remove the blown insulation? I remember seeing an episode on t.v. where a guy used a big garbage can and rigged up a vacuum to it. But can't remember how he did it. Any suggestions? Thanks!


Will you be removing drywall or plaster and lathe?


----------



## jestersma (Feb 5, 2006)

good ol' 2 layers of drywall.....ugh


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Drywall is not as messy as plaster and lath.
If you wanted to you could put plastic sheeting on the floor and then cut the drywall out. The blown insulation will fall on the plastic sheeting (on the floor) and then just transfer that to a large box, container or bags.


----------



## jestersma (Feb 5, 2006)

I wish i would have thought of the plastic idea! Oh well the closet came out pretty good. I'll include a pic


----------

